# [SOLVED] sshfs - Connection reset by peer

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to connect to another box via sshfs.

It works from the command line:

```
sshfs thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma mnt/clinic/ -o allow_other
```

it works perfectly

but when I try to mount it from KDE icon I created (via fstab) I get:

Connection reset by peer

entry in my: fstab

```
sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/  fuse users,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other  0 0
```

is the uid=1000,gid=1000 causing problems? 

The line above works perfectly with my other boxes (just the IP is different).Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Sep 07, 2009 1:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bircoph

Try to tcpdump interface in both cases and compare the difference. This may give a clue on what is wrong.

----------

## Hu

If you run the mount command by hand, does it produce any relevant errors?  My first guess would be that you are using key-based authentication and that the fstab-spawned mount fails to find or use your keys.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you run the mount command by hand, does it produce any relevant errors?  My first guess would be that you are using key-based authentication and that the fstab-spawned mount fails to find or use your keys.

 

When I mount it from the command line there are no errors and it works perfectly. 

I only get an error when I try to mount it by clicking on "NSF" icon I created on the desktop.

I only use keys for log-in.

Which option enable/generate sshd file-log in sshd.conf to /var/log/ directory?

I think this is the only way to find out what is going on as pop-up error message doesn't give enough detail to trace the problem.

----------

## Bircoph

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Which option enable/generate sshd file-log in sshd.conf to /var/log/ directory?
> 
> 

 

run sshd with -d.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think this is the only way to find out what is going on as pop-up error message doesn't give enough detail to trace the problem.

 

There are good network analyzers, but you seems to ignore them.

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED

I don't know what difference it makes but the KDE does not like to mount to the same folder. I created extra folder and it mounts OK now.

The last two line in my fstab:

sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.167:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/ ...

sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/ ...

they are both suppose to mount to the same folder "/home/joseph/mnt/clinic/" and it works from the command line but not from the NFS-icon I created on KDE desktop. So changing second line to:

sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic_atx/ (mounting to clinic_atx) folder solved the problem.

But I don't know why?

----------

## Hu

When you say it works from the command line, do you mean you ran mount /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/ and it worked?  To understand why it is different for KDE, we need to know exactly how KDE is triggering the mount.  An strace of the right process would be the simplest way, unless you are familiar enough with the KDE code to check the source.

----------

## Joseph_sys

It works from the command line:

```
sshfs thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma mnt/clinic/ -o allow_other
```

but it will not mount byt using created NFS-icon on KDE desktop from fstab:

```
sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/  fuse users,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other  0 0
```

So, I think the reason is that I have two lines that mounts to the same location from fstab? not sure 

sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.167:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/  fuse users,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other  0 0

sshfs#thelma@10.0.0.157:/home/thelma/ /home/joseph/mnt/clinic/  fuse users,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other  0 0

All I did was changed the mounting location on second line in fstab and it works OK

.../home/joseph/mnt/clinic-ath/...

----------

